# columbias 14 inch box



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Can anyone who has one please make a video of it being run and then show the finished product up close as well thanks!!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*not any???one??*

I would like to get one, but need feedback from any that have??


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I've had one since they first came out. The 12" box is still my main box to finish with. I use the 14" when I run into high shoulders on the board. Well worth it for problem drywall, but I don't feel the need to run it on all jobs.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer definitely or on butt joints works good too but it's plucking heavy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im thinking about getting the power asist model for ceilings.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> I've had one since they first came out. The 12" box is still my main box to finish with. I use the 14" when I run into high shoulders on the board. Well worth it for problem drywall, but I don't feel the need to run it on all jobs.


can you add a video using it like you have before??


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Check out the video PRC taping did. https://www.instagram.com/p/BQV0mEujTv-/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Drywallnation has done clips on it as well, Do all there ceilings with 14 now.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

So is it a thumbs up? Or a thumbs down?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well they love it and run it for all there ceilings now, I have the power assist 14 box on the way


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

We just started using one with our apla cfs they custom made it. Just ceiling as well, works nice on bad shoulders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

Patrino's out of Pittsburgh used the Columbia 14 at Penn State that we set up for our CFS tools with stops that only allow the box to fill 1/2 way. They split the tape day one and center pull the next giving them about a 30" ban on their ceiling butts. A 14" box full set up for CFS weighs less than a conventional 10" box full.


----------

